# What species for profit?



## Aquariuman (Nov 28, 2011)

Is there any species of fish, coral, or invertebrate I can "breed" and sell for profit to help fund my keeping of saltwater fish?

Criteria: Low maintenance (for the most part), Doesn't cost a lot to maintain, can get good profit.

I have a budget of ~$800. Is there any possible way I can make decent money?

I am also a full time student, hence the "low maintenance" and "doesn't cost a lot to maintain." I can't get a job so I am looking elsewhere for a "paycheck." Just exploring my options! Thanks! *c/p*

PS ~ Nothing is set in stone.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I've never cared properly for them before, but if you get the right species and grade of shrimp, it looks like it could be profitable. If not that, Aquarium plants seem like a god option. just get the right setup, and they should grow like crazy


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Shrimp, Snails.
Frag Tank with any number of Corals is pretty much easy to maintain and profit from.
Fish are alittle tougher. Ya gotta watch them close when they are fry.


----------



## Aquariuman (Nov 28, 2011)

What about brittle/serpent/sea stars and/or some type of reef lobster that can live in the "reef" with the coral and stuff that I sell? Will I be able to sell brittle/serpent/sea stars and/or some type of reef lobster? I love crustaceans so I'll probably try the shrimp and snails.

What size tank would I be able to make good money off of? I have a 125 gallon and 2x75 gallons but I want to use the 75's to house an octopus in the future so I'd like to keep that empty if possible. Of course, if I make enough I should be able to buy a tank or two.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Didn't see the category, my bad! lol


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't know how easy or hard it is to breed lobsters, crabs or Star Fish. The tank options are up to you. A frag tank doesn't have to be fancy, just lit brightly. Either of those tank would suffice. You want to glue a bunch of egg crate to the walls of the tank for higher lighting corals. You put the frag plugs into that.


----------



## Aquariuman (Nov 28, 2011)

One more question. What about anemones? I believe they grow quickly. I don't know about reproducing though.


----------



## Scottyb442 (Dec 30, 2011)

coral frag tank sounds like the best option for your situation. lowest maintenance and sounds like you have the required equipment already. I see frags going on craiglist here (indianapolis) all the time anywhere from $15 to $55 depending on species. you can start with some zoanthids and mushrooms they can grow pretty fast and they are relatively cheap to start with.


----------



## Aquariuman (Nov 28, 2011)

Scottyb442 said:


> coral frag tank sounds like the best option for your situation. lowest maintenance and sounds like you have the required equipment already. I see frags going on craiglist here (indianapolis) all the time anywhere from $15 to $55 depending on species. you can start with some zoanthids and mushrooms they can grow pretty fast and they are relatively cheap to start with.


K thanks. Just how fast do frags grow (mm/year or month)? How do I propagate them? How big must they be to propagate? How big do the propagated pieces need to be? Is there BY ANY CHANCE AN ARTICLE YOU CAN REFER ME TO BEFORE I DRIVE YOU NUTS WITH BEGINNER'S QUESTIONS?! Lastly, now that I'm calm :fish10:, what is the difference between frags and coral? I know the fastest growing coral only grows a couple mm a YEAR! and I thought frags and corals were the same thing. :/ Does one grow faster than the other? Thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Coral is the Mother Colony, a Frag is s lil piece removed from it that will grow into another Mother colony.
Anemones reproduce by splitting themselves.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

Google is a wonderful tool! Please use it and most of your questions can be answered...... jus sayin!

Coral Frag Propagation Tips, Techniques, Tutorials, and Resources - FragOutpost.com


----------



## Aquariuman (Nov 28, 2011)

tike said:


> Google is a wonderful tool! Please use it and most of your questions can be answered...... jus sayin!
> 
> Coral Frag Propagation Tips, Techniques, Tutorials, and Resources - FragOutpost.com


I did use Google to look this up and never even came across that URL. I usually do use Google before I post. Just saying.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Your asking people with more(some way more ) experience to tell how to profit.If it was that easy don't you think we'all would too? If this is for school year (time period) good luck.You could have a well stocked start on profitting, but won't recover your $800 in 9 months.Buy freshwater plants amd crank up the lights.Don't put all money in unless you get serious equipment(lights/maybe co2).You can make cheap diy co2 for tanks around 30g.Just my opinion ; I grow and trade- 3 kinds of calurpa,kenyan tree ,exeina in salt($100 a month) and - anacharis , hornwort,swordtails and kribs in fresh($110 a month).


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

coralbandit said:


> Your asking people with more(some way more ) experience to tell how to profit.If it was that easy don't you think we'all would too? If this is for school year (time period) good luck.You could have a well stocked start on profitting, but won't recover your $800 in 9 months.Buy freshwater plants amd crank up the lights.Don't put all money in unless you get serious equipment(lights/maybe co2).You can make cheap diy co2 for tanks around 30g.Just my opinion ; I grow and trade- 3 kinds of calurpa,kenyan tree ,exeina in salt($100 a month) and - anacharis , hornwort,swordtails and kribs in fresh($110 a month).


There ya have it. Small Frags usually only get you $5-$10 each. The bigger the Coral, the bigger the profit, the longer it takes to get it there.


----------



## Aquariuman (Nov 28, 2011)

So, coralbandit, what would you suggest that could make me some relatively quick cash with the most profit and least cost overall (to feed, house, breed/propagate, lighting, etc.). I know freshwater plants can get money but there's the lighting and nutrients needed and with freshwater fish there's room/even getting them to breed with some species and food. You seem to know what your talking about so I'm pointing this directly at YOU. I need money I do have spare filters and such I can use to save money and if you recommend the plants I'll ask about the DIY CO2 thingy (how to set up and use) so you can answer that anyway if you want. Thanks for all the input guys. This is a whole lot more complicated than I originally thought. :/ :fish9: *pc *c/p*


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

It is a whole lot more complicated than most think. Fresh water plants will have the least demand on you and expenses.You could spend all $800 on lights (either for fresh or salt).Some will think this is high; but you get what you give.Many here have success with"normal " aquarium lights and fresh water plants. Simple plants grow easier. DIY co2 = 2 litre bottle(from soda 5 cents) 1 or 2 cups sugar and one packet fliechmans activated yeast and water.Drill hole in soda cap to fit aquarium hose and insert other end in flow from filter.Last maybe 2 weeks.Real co2.If your tank grows plants well than a pair or two of fish(ssome kind you are familiar with or live bearers(my swordtails) are the easiest.Anacharis and hornwort grow well along with java moss for me.I didn't start with all this planned, it is what happens anyways, alot.Most LFS only want to trade you for store credit so really check who will take what you bring them for what. Store credit is fine for me, as maintenance and upkeep (feeding/filters/elec) cost enough that any thing for no cash is ok with me. I have 180g (swords, kribs and plants come from) and 75g reef with factory made sump($375) and 2 29 g tanks in series for calurpa's.I probably don;t make $ but I turn swordtails into majestic angles($180=0/credit ) and a bunch of supplements and frozen foods.It's hard to build relationship with LFS quickly also. I've done business with mine for over 30 years. He has seen what I produce and 2 years ago gave me the;"what ever you got I'll take" after seeing quality and quanity first hand. I also don't mind $2 for a kenya frag(that if he got somewhere else would sell for $10-$15) that he in turn sells for$7.50.That's win/win.Good(enough) for me and good for customers(they get quality aquarium acclimated species for cheaper than usuall.) Walking dogs for money takes no $ investment and much like fish=people still care for(spend money on care of)the pets they love.Bad economy ;pet industry still well.Just my thoughts ask anything you want, don't think you could(or many pros)turn your money around that fast.


----------



## Aquariuman (Nov 28, 2011)

So, let me get this right. Just keep what I love and if they breed raise and sell them but always know I won't get money that fast? Okay, I will do this. Thanks for all the input peoples. I really appreciate it. I'll keep: Seahorses, Octopi, Puntius denisonii (eventually), Reedfish (again, eventually), coral/anemones, and plants and anything else I may come up with. Thanks!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

check my thread on denison barb! I got 15 in the 180.Some for over 3 years.No breedings.I wish it was easy to breed/grow for profit, but arriving at your destination is not always accurately calculated in our real time Got horse also(cb) but no breeding.Blue stripe pipes breed every week, never seen one fry( not seperated yet and read they eat their own fry also).Go figure?


----------



## Aquariuman (Nov 28, 2011)

coralbandit said:


> check my thread on denison barb! I got 15 in the 180.Some for over 3 years.No breedings.


I know they are hard to breed. I mainly want to keep them.  I may try my hand at breeding them though because I think I may know how to do it. Need to do more research though.


----------



## Aquariuman (Nov 28, 2011)

coralbandit said:


> check my thread on denison barb!


Could you post the link? I can't seem to find it.

Found it.


----------

